# HDMI Input failure -



## tlwarth (May 10, 2008)

I've lurked on this site for years now and have found lots of good information so I'm turning to it now for a problem.

I purchased a Sharp Aquos 60" LCD last week. I easily connected my PS3 and HR20 DRV to HDMI Input1 and Input3. Yesterday I was watching TV via the HR20 with no problem. Turned it off, ran some errands etc..., came back and when I turned on the TV the input was blank then jumped to TV (which doesn't have a signal). I hit the input button on the TV remote to find that both inputs now have the circle with a slash and I cannot select them. I removed then replaced each connection to the TV - still it did not return to useable state. I moved both HDMI connections to other inputs, one of which is on the side port area of the TV (not my desired location).

I've e-mail Sharp but have yet to receive a reply back (probably due to the weekend) so I thought I'd try here.

I'm not a big TV geek but know and understand the basics. (I guess that's because I'm a girl...  

Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

If you bought this unit last week I would be contacting the folks that sold it to you and getting it replaced, or at least having them make effort on the problem.

Where did you buy the Sharp?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd say just get it replaced from the store you bought it from and at least you got to use your inputs for a while i just got a new Sony 52" 52S5100 and none of the hdmi inputs work out of the box they are going to replace it with another one; so i'd say call the store and get a new one out


----------



## tlwarth (May 10, 2008)

Got it at BestBuy - Tomorrow I'll call Sharp and then BestBuy about replacement/problem resolution. Found it odd that both inputs would just go like that. I'm lucky to have the other inputs to fall back on... at least for now.


----------



## tlwarth (May 10, 2008)

Okay ... did I mention I'm a girl. I decided to get the book and checkout what it said about inputs. Well, I'm an idiot. My inputs are fine - input 1 and 3 are component and I don't have those connected so that's why they are blocked out. For some reason, all of the other input devices that aren't connected are switchable. So, basically I was just confused as to which inputs I had the PS3 and DRV connected to in the first place. (It's kind of hard to see/read back there.) 

I didn't need to confess my stupidity but thought I'd provide closure to this. 

I think I'll stick to lurking. :lol:


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Well looks like only one of us actually needs a replacement and keeps on enjoying yours  glad you figured it out


----------

